# Кто виноват и что делать?



## elena2015 (10 Апр 2018)

У меня уже было 2 операции с установкой и переустановкой металлоконструкции сейчас адские боли оперировали в санкт-петербурге и доктор не отвечает. Теперь снова ищу кому обратиться кого умолять чтобы проконсультировали и помогли. Просто какие-то 7 кругов, в начале ищешь Кто бы прооперировал, а потом кто бы исправил ошибку


----------



## Елена163 (12 Апр 2018)

Baschirina написал(а):


> @Юлия80, 50/50 , то есть 50% неудачных операций ? Это очень много неудач ... (((
> 
> @Елена163, есть врачи , которых интересует здоровье пациентов. Верю, что таких врачей большинство


Верьте вас никто не запрещает, но прежде они вам заглянут в карман


----------



## La murr (12 Апр 2018)

@Елена163, может быть лично у Вас есть основания для таких утверждений.
Но, наверное, обобщать всё таки не стоит.
С меня не взяли ни копейки.
А результат отличный.


----------



## Елена163 (12 Апр 2018)

@La murr, это смотря с каким диагнозом вы придёте! Всё относительно...


----------



## Baschirina (12 Апр 2018)

@Елена163, действительно, не стоит обобщать. Мне ни один врач в Боткинской даже не намекнул на деньги . Более того , я открыто говорила, что платёжеспособна и готова платить за все : операцию (операция на шее с имплантом),  имплант, палату, восстановление. В итоге: все бесплатно , отношение супер (лечащий врач в выходные приезжал, чтобы меня после операции поставить на ноги и сделать перевязку), операция успешная. Носились со мной и врачи и мед сестры, как с писанной торбой. До операции сосед по даче кинезиолог делал мне бесплатно массаж, назначал лечение, наблюдал меня . Его мама психиатор бесплатно меня консультировала (крыша от боли и страха перед операцией у меня ехала) и выписывала таблетки для психики, которые я решила не пить, но рецептик был.


----------



## Весёлый (12 Апр 2018)

Не всё так радужно с операциями на позвоночник. И никогда радужно не будет.
Факторов много. И отсутствие нормальной системы предварительной диагностики рисков, и жажда "освоить квоту" или "заработать", и отсутствие полноценной системы послеоперационной реабилитации, и особенности организма пациента, благополучно игнорируемые при планировании операций. Это система.
Врачи - люди. И как все люди они - разные. И как у всех людей у каждого есть свои недостатки и достоинства.
И если для одного врача пациент - это человек, испытывающий боль и страдания, пришедший к врачу с надеждой на помощь и лечение, то для другого - это объект испытаний, экспериментов, возможности продвинуться по карьере или получить материальные блага.
Первая категория врачей - Люди с Призванием, Дисциплиной, Милосердием и Сочувствием.
Вторая категория - Преступники.
Но самое большое преступление врача - это ложь в отношении пациента.


----------



## 44Евгений44 (12 Апр 2018)

@Шура Балаганов, очень хочется верить, что врачей первой категории намного больше, чем второй.


----------



## Елена163 (13 Апр 2018)

Baschirina написал(а):


> @Елена163, действительно, не стоит обобщать. Мне ни один врач в Боткинской даже не намекнул на деньги . Более того , я открыто говорила, что платёжеспособна и готова платить за все : операцию (операция на шее с имплантом),  имплант, палату, восстановление. В итоге: все бесплатно , отношение супер (лечащий врач в выходные приезжал, чтобы меня после операции поставить на ноги и сделать перевязку), операция успешная. Носились со мной и врачи и мед сестры, как с писанной торбой. До операции сосед по даче кинезиолог делал мне бесплатно массаж, назначал лечение, наблюдал меня . Его мама психиатор бесплатно меня консультировала (крыша от боли и страха перед операцией у меня ехала) и выписывала таблетки для психики, которые я решила не пить, но рецептик был.


Написать можно что угодно.


----------



## Baschirina (13 Апр 2018)

@Елена163, взаимно


----------



## JesJon (14 Апр 2018)

Елена163 написал(а):


> Написать можно что угодно.


А если не секрет. Кто вас оперировал?

@Елена163, Мне ни один врач в Боткинской даже не намекнул на деньги
А если не секрет. Кто вас оперировал?

@Baschirina, 
 Мне ни один врач в Боткинской даже не намекнул на деньги
А если не секрет. Кто вас оперировал? И как вы себя чувствуете?



Елена163 написал(а):


> Написать можно что угодно.


Золотые слова.


----------



## в ритме с жизнью (14 Апр 2018)

@Baschirina, подскажите пожалуйста, а в какой теме можно посмотреть Ваши снимки до и после операции?


----------



## JesJon (14 Апр 2018)

elena2015 написал(а):


> @Александр дизайнер, Обратитесь к врачу нашего форума Денису Касаткину. Он писал диссертацию на эту тему возможно он чем-то сможет вам помочь


Если бы он он операции успешные проводил, тогда стоило обращаться. А диссертациии писать так много ума не надо. Свои люди в комиссии и желательно знание английского (понадергал всего из иностранной литературы и плюс нужные люди на защите подмахнут). Поймите, ученая степень в России это показатель возможности ее получить, но никак не показатель профессионализма. Практикующему нейрохирургу некогда сидеть в кабинете и писульки писать. Еще недавно научным работникам от медицины даже в операционную заходить не надо было. Они всех на макетах излечивали. Степень КМН ничего не значит. Она нужна молодым павлинам, чтобы перед противоположным полом выпендриваться. Любой из нас кто с высшим образованием при наличии связей получит степень КМН в два счета. Недаром столько скандалов про липовые диссертации. Мне 2-ю операцию делала Сидоренко из Боткинской, которая Сеченовку с отличием окончила. А она настоящий коновал, даже на моих глазах столько людей запорола. В том числе и меня. У нее всяких бумажек на ее странице на сайте Боткинской квартиру можно обклеить, а сердца нет. Вместо сердца КОШЕЛЕК.


----------



## DeNISST (14 Апр 2018)

@JesJon, Подскажите пожалуйста а как она Вас запорола, в чем это выразилось?


----------



## JesJon (14 Апр 2018)

У меня две операции (2003 - Дзукаев, ассист. Сидоренко) и (2016 Сидоренко). Как я понимаю уже сейчас вторую операцию возможно было отложить, никакой остроты не было . Я пошел на операцию в стадии ремиссии (наслушался где-то, что лучше оперироваться в неострый период). На первую операцию попал по неотложным показаниям (парез стопы) и то меня Дзукаев почему-то еще 1,5 месяца после поступления не оперировал (итого от наступления пареза до операции  прошло больше 2 месяцев). Видимо ждал когда нерв совсем умрет. Когда я шел на 2-ю, я понятия не имел о возможных последствиях. На консультации у Сидоренко я пытался выяснить правильно ли я поступаю, что иду на операцию сейчас. Она ничего не рассказала мне о возможных осложнениях ни слова не сказала о возможности повременить и последить за ситуацией. Я считаю, что она прекрасно зная о всех возможных рисках и умалчивая о них меня просто обманула, т.е воспользовалась мои состоянием (я переживал чтобы ситуация с 1-ой операцией не повторилась и я не попал абы куда при обострении). А как запорола, да очень просто. Сделала операцию некачественно, вся симптоматика которая была усилилась, плюс добавилась новая плюс проблемы со здоровой до операции стороны. Наделала кучу спаек, не удалила грыжу, сместила дуральный мешок и зарыла его в рубцах. И все это на фоне того, что она знала, что после 1-й операций как оказалось выраженный спаечный процесс. Она не учла последствия 1-й операции в которой принимала участие и 2-ю сделала через жопу.


----------



## DeNISST (14 Апр 2018)

@JesJon,  да вот такие "чудо" врачи бывают. Скажите а Вам ни кто не предлагал при вашем состоянии позвоночника в поясничном отделе поставить 6-8 винтовую с самого начала ?


----------



## JesJon (14 Апр 2018)

Нет, не предлагали. А вы, что видели мое МРТ?
Мне все нейрохирурги, к которым я обращался после 2-й операции, говорят, что никакая операция тебе уже не поможет. Теперь я думаю вы понимаете почему я говорю, что Сидоренко меня запорола. После ее "работы" за меня никто уже не берется. Она не врач - она изувер, животное на двух ногах.


----------



## DeNISST (14 Апр 2018)

Да видел МРТ. Да конечно идешь за помощью а получаешь такое...


----------



## Дмитрий(82) (14 Апр 2018)

Baschirina написал(а):


> @Елена163, действительно, не стоит обобщать. Мне ни один врач в Боткинской даже не намекнул на деньги . Более того , я открыто говорила, что платёжеспособна и готова платить за все : операцию (операция на шее с имплантом),  имплант, палату, восстановление. В итоге: все бесплатно , отношение супер (лечащий врач в выходные приезжал, чтобы меня после операции поставить на ноги и сделать перевязку), операция успешная. Носились со мной и врачи и мед сестры, как с писанной торбой. До операции сосед по даче кинезиолог делал мне бесплатно массаж, назначал лечение, наблюдал меня . Его мама психиатор бесплатно меня консультировала (крыша от боли и страха перед операцией у меня ехала) и выписывала таблетки для психики, которые я решила не пить, но рецептик был.


Полностью подтверждаю! Мне тоже делали операцию в боткинской, отношение - отличное, начиная от мед сестер заканчивая зав. отделением, палата была у меня одноместная с тв свч холодильником и домашней обстановкой, все бесплатно. Доктор потом со мной до такси шел на выписке, хотя я уже спокойно ходил.


----------



## Baschirina (15 Апр 2018)

@JesJon, меня оперировал зав нейрохирургии 19Б Горожанин Александр Вадимович

@в ритме с жизнью, я до операции здесь не общалась , я просто читала форум, поэтому мрт я не выкладывала . Я сразу стала общаться после операции, преследуя цель показать на своём примере положительный результат, поддержать тех, кому предстоит операция. Операцию делала в августе 2015, мрт после операции не делала, так нет надобности . Единственное , что я сделала, так как просил оперирующий нейрохирург, - это рентген , спустя 3 месяца после операции , чтобы посмотреть , как встал имплант .

@JesJon, чувствую себя замечательно !

@Дмитрий(82), одноместной палаты у меня не было. Нас было четверо в палате , двое из которых были на дневном стационаре

@Дмитрий(82), в Боткинской два отделения нейрохирургии. Вы в каком лежали ?


----------



## Дмитрий(82) (15 Апр 2018)

Baschirina написал(а):


> @Дмитрий(82), в Боткинской два отделения нейрохирургии. Вы в каком лежали ?


49-ое отделение (21ый корпус)


----------



## AIR (15 Апр 2018)

JesJon написал(а):


> Степень КМН ничего не значит. Она нужна молодым павлинам, чтобы перед противоположным полом выпендриваться.


Интересно, а старым павлинам она зачем? . Подскажите пожалуйста.. А то я после 50ти защитился и до сих пор не пойму..


----------



## JesJon (15 Апр 2018)

@AIR, За тем же самым. павлин, он и в после 50ти павлин.. Сколько дряхлеющих стариков берут себе в жены молодых, например Джигарханян, Табаков и.тд.
1. Аль Пачино и Лючила Сола. Разница в возрасте — 39 лет
2. Армен Джигарханян и Виталина Цымбалюк-Романовская. Разница в возрасте — 45 лет
3. Хью Хефнер и Кристал Харрис. Разница в возрасте — 60 лет
4. Андрей Кончаловский и Юлия Высоцкая. Разница в возрасте — 36 лет
5. Вуди Аллен и Сун-И Превин. Разница в возрасте — 35 лет
6. Олег Табаков и Марина Зудина. Разница в возрасте — 30 лет
7. Ронни Вуд и Салли Хамфрис. Разница в возрасте — 31 год
8. Александр Градский и Марина Коташенко. Разница в возрасте — 32 года
9. Клинт Иствуд и Кристина Сандера. Разница в возрасте — 33 года
10. Александр Гордон и Нозанин Абдулвасиева. Разница в возрасте — 30 лет
11. Роберто Кавалли и Лина Нильсон. Разница в возрасте — 47 лет]
12. Бари Алибасов и Виктория Максимова. Разница в возрасте — 40 лет
13. Иван Краско и Наталья Шевель. Разница в возрасте — 60 лет


----------



## JesJon (15 Апр 2018)

Baschirina написал(а):


> @Дмитрий(82), в Боткинской два отделения нейрохирургии. Вы в каком лежали ?


В Боткинской 3 отделения нейрохирургии 19А, 19Б, 49.


----------



## JesJon (15 Апр 2018)

Baschirina написал(а):


> @JesJon, меня оперировал зав нейрохирургии 19Б Горожанин Александр Вадимович


А почему оперировал Горожанин, он заведующий 19Б. При чем тут 49 отделение.


----------



## в ритме с жизнью (15 Апр 2018)

Baschirina написал(а):


> Я сразу стала общаться после операции, преследуя цель показать на своём примере положительный результат, поддержать тех, кому предстоит операция.


Золотые слова!
А если бы были снимки(кт, МРТ, рентген- не важно) было бы более наглядно.
Многие ищут положительные отзывы и верят, что не все ещё потеряно и слова, подтвержденные снимками, были бы самым лучшим положительным примером.
Если есть возможность, выложите пожалуйста снимки до операции и рентген после.(буду примного благодарна)


----------



## Весёлый (15 Апр 2018)

Это правильно.
Своим положительным примером можно и нужно поддержать других людей.
И я искренне радуюсь каждому человеку, получившему исцеление от болезни.
Однако, с другой стороны, люди должны знать, что существует "оборотная сторона медали".
Для того, чтобы людям оценивать ситуацию объективно, нужно мнение и людей с положительными результатами и людей с отрицательными.
Когда я написал, что "не все так радужно" с операциями на позвоночник, я не брал это "с потолка".
Я сам лично общаюсь с перенесшими операцию, людьми. И супруга мне в этом помогает, работая в магазине медицинских товаров для реабилитации, куда после операций приходит достаточно много людей.
И знаю достаточно случаев, когда врачи, которые блестяще прооперировали одного пациента, сделали инвалидом другого.
И слова "кто выздоровел, тот на форум не заходит" для меня не актуальны. Потому что много людей, испытывающих после операции боль и страдания не пользуются форумами или просто просматривают их, не озвучивая проблему.
Кроме того, врач, у которого я постоянно наблюдаюсь и прохожу курсы массажа, уже стал моим добрым другом. И общение с ним у меня очень плодотворное и подробное. И я многое почерпнул из бесед с ним и его рассказов. И многое узнал.
И никогда не верил в статистику МинЗдрава.
Могу сказать только одно: Благодарите Бога каждый день, если Вам повезло после операции избавиться от боли и страданий!
Всё очень не просто!
Будьте Здоровы и Берегите себя!


----------



## Baschirina (15 Апр 2018)

JesJon написал(а):


> А почему оперировал Горожанин, он заведующий 19Б. При чем тут 49 отделение.


Не знаю, при чем здесь цифра 49. Я лежала в отделении 19Б , оперировал Горожанин . Про отделение 49 я ничего не знаю


Дмитрий(82) написал(а):


> 49-ое отделение (21ый корпус)


Я и не знала , что в Боткинской есть 49 -ое отделение нейрохирургии....


----------



## Елена163 (15 Апр 2018)

JesJon написал(а):


> Нет, не предлагали. А вы, что видели мое МРТ?
> Мне все нейрохирурги, к которым я обращался после 2-й операции, говорят, что никакая операция тебе уже не поможет. Теперь я думаю вы понимаете почему я говорю, что Сидоренко меня запорола. После ее "работы" за меня никто уже не берется. Она не врач - она изувер, животное на двух ногах.


В Бурденко обращались?


----------



## JesJon (15 Апр 2018)

Елена163 написал(а):


> В Бурденко обращались?


В Бурденко не обращался. Тут есть один мужчина, военный, обращался. Пришел на ногах, уехал в коляске.
Мне кажется в Бурденко полный бардак и даже обращение по знакомству не дает никакой гарантии. Сейчас выросло поколение 30-40 летних, которые ни за что не отвечают. А Бурденко это вообще блатная лавочка для своих. Они тебя изуродуют, а потом даже на порог больницы не пустят. Один знакомый мент рассказывал, что в Бурденко оперировали одного его знакомого крутого бандюка. Так специально к врачу приехали и обо всем договорились. Если, что не так, то мы вас накажем. Операция прошла успешно. Вот такие сейчас времена. Ответственность появляется только под страхом собственной смерти. А рядовые люди для них скот.


----------



## DeNISST (15 Апр 2018)

@JesJon,  Например по Бурденко и иже с ними читал такие отзывы у них же на сайте вроде типа операцию делают "студенты"- аспиранты и тд а всякие там профессора или доктора наук сидят в отдельной комнате так "на всякий случай" вдруг вопросы появятся....дак зачем же туда рваться на операцию...


----------



## JesJon (15 Апр 2018)

DeNISST написал(а):


> @JesJon,  Например по Бурденко и иже с ними читал такие отзывы у них же на сайте вроде типа операцию делают "студенты"- аспиранты и тд а всякие там профессора или доктора наук сидят в отдельной комнате так "на всякий случай" вдруг вопросы появятся....дак зачем же туда рваться на операцию...


Согласен.


----------



## Baschirina (15 Апр 2018)

@Елена163, думаю, что имеет смысл уточнить, какая клиника имеется ввиду: ФГАУ Ннпцн им. Н. Н. Бурденко Минздрава России или ФГБУ Главный военный клинический госпиталь им. академика Н.Н. Бурденко Министерства обороны России


Елена163 написал(а):


> В Бурденко обращались?


Я до операции обошла трёх нейрохирургов из разных государственных клиник, один был из ФГАУ Ннпцн им. Н. Н. Бурденко Минздрава России. Это было в июле 2016 года. На приёме мне врач рекомендовал не делать операцию у них, а рекомендовал обратиться в         ФГБНУ Научный центр неврологии, объяснив тем, что многие врачи ушли туда. Повторюсь , что это было в июле 2016 года


----------



## DeNISST (15 Апр 2018)

@Baschirina, да я не конкретно имел кого то в виду а хотел донести информацию о том что не в крутости и регалиях клиники дело а в том кто скальпель и бор будет держать в руках...


----------



## Baschirina (15 Апр 2018)

@DeNISST, я шла на операцию именно к врачу и по рекомендации коллеги, которая перенесла у него две операции, после которых прыгала тулуп, хотя не спортсменка


----------



## 44Евгений44 (15 Апр 2018)

JesJon написал(а):


> В Бурденко не обращался. Тут есть один мужчина, военный, обращался. Пришел на ногах, уехал в коляске.
> Мне кажется в Бурденко полный бардак и даже обращение по знакомству не дает никакой гарантии. Сейчас выросло поколение 30-40 летних, которые ни за что не отвечают. А Бурденко это вообще блатная лавочка для своих. Они тебя изуродуют, а потом даже на порог больницы не пустят. Один знакомый мент рассказывал, что в Бурденко оперировали одного его знакомого крутого бандюка. Так специально к врачу приехали и обо всем договорились. Если, что не так, то мы вас накажем. Операция прошла успешно. Вот такие сейчас времена. Ответственность появляется только под страхом собственной смерти. А рядовые люди для них скот.


А в ФЦН в Тюмени и Новосибирске?


----------



## JesJon (15 Апр 2018)

У меня очень сильные боли. Я практически не выхожу из дома. Далеко ехать не состоянии. В Новосибирск меня звали, но я не думаю, что там хирургия принципиально отличается от московской. Ревизию 2-й операции мне в Новосибирске не предлагали. А у меня боли резко усилились именно после второй операции. Я все-таки надеюсь решить свои проблемы (если это вообще возможно) в Москве.


----------



## 44Евгений44 (15 Апр 2018)

JesJon написал(а):


> У меня очень сильные боли. Я практически не выхожу из дома. Далеко ехать не состоянии. В Новосибирск меня звали, но я не думаю, что там хирургия принципиально отличается от московской. Ревизию 2-й операции мне в Новосибирске не предлагали. А у меня боли резко усилились именно после второй операции. Я все-таки надеюсь решить свои проблемы (если это вообще возможно) в Москве.


А чему бы не попробовать хотя бы просто проконсультироваться заочно? Ответ быстро придет, за неделю максимум. Думаю там оборудование не хожу столичного.. 
Сейчас еще вроде стимуляторы вживляют от хронической боли, так что у Вас еще не всё потеряно


----------



## Весёлый (15 Апр 2018)

Хроническая нейростимуляция не решает проблему, это лишь попытка "заглушить" симптоматику. Причина может развиваться и дальше. К тому же у нейростимуляции своей побочки целая куча.


----------



## JesJon (15 Апр 2018)

Хроническая нейростимуляция полная чушь. Никакую симптоматику она не заглушает. Ноги только колбасит изнутри и все. На боль она никак не действует. Мне ставили тестовый электрод, я знаю о чем говорю. По поводу заочной консультации я пробовал. Ничего кроме общих фраз вы не получите. Им незачем тратить время на гипотетических пациентов, у них своих хватает. В моем случае надежда только на чудо. Если опытный специалист разберется в моих проблемах , но и этого мало. Он должен реализовать это на практике. Что в моей ситуации, как мне кажется, практически невозможно. Я не выпендриваюсь, просто неоднократно слышал, что у меня очень сложная ситуация. И врачи не знают, что со мной делать. Лекарства не помогают, а операция не показана - вот и живи мучайся. Не сдохнуть, не вылечиться.


----------



## Весёлый (15 Апр 2018)

@JesJon, я написал:


Шура Балаганов написал(а):


> попытка "заглушить" симптоматику


То, что она не снимает хронические нейропатические боли, я прекрасно знаю, общался с людьми, у которых стоят нейростимуляторы.


----------



## JesJon (15 Апр 2018)

@Шура Балаганов, не принимайте близко к сердцу. Я не ставлю ваши слова под сомнение я лишь написал то что я прочувствовал сам. Вы используете чужой опыт, а я в данном случае личный. Я вообще пишу только о том, что знаю наверняка. У меня никакая симптоматика не заглушалась. Боль сама по себе, стимуляция сама по себе. Поверьте, ничего стимулятор не заглушает, а иногда сам дает очень резкие неприятные ощущения.


----------



## Весёлый (15 Апр 2018)

@JesJon, понимаю. Я вообще против взятия за основу лечения симтоматики, которую так активно сейчас "педалирует" медицина. Нужно устранять причину.


----------



## JesJon (15 Апр 2018)

@Шура Балаганов, Ну в наших с вами случаях пока эта проблема не решается. У вас, как и у меня не диагностирован основной или основные факторы, при устранении которых можно рассчитывать на излечение. И я пока не вижу предпосылок для диагностирования этих факторов. Что касается меня лично, то меня все разворачивают со словами "Привыкайте жить с болью - это у вас навсегда". Но мои мозги отказываются это принимать и я совершенно безрезультатно таскаюсь по московским клиникам в надежде на чудо. Хотя в 43 года уже понимаешь, что чудес не бывает, но вдруг.


----------



## 44Евгений44 (15 Апр 2018)

Шура Балаганов написал(а):


> @JesJon, понимаю. Я вообще против взятия за основу лечения симтоматики, которую так активно сейчас "педалирует" медицина. Нужно устранять причину.


А если в некоторых случаях её невозможно устранить тогда как?


----------



## Весёлый (15 Апр 2018)

44Евгений44 написал(а):


> А если в некоторых случаях её невозможно устранить тогда как?


Хм... Я скажу так: надо сначала выяснить причину, а потом назначать лечение - если причина устранима, тогда лечение причины, если не устранима, профилактика симптоматики для улучшения самочувствия с постоянным контролем динамики развития причины в нежелательную сторону.
Всегда проще "лечить" симптоматику, тем более, что это финансово выгоднее, чем искать причину и вылечить пациента окончательно.


----------



## elena2015 (15 Апр 2018)

Шура Балаганов написал(а):


> Всегда проще "лечить" симптоматику, тем более, что это финансово выгоднее, чем искать причину и вылечить пациента окончательно.


Всё правильно В начале надо искалечить бесплатно, а потом брать деньги за лечение неизлечимых симптомов. Да ещё и вешать лапшу на уши доверчивым пациентам ,что через полгодика нервы восстановятся .А через годик еще еще лучше восстановятся.....
А бедный пациент от безысходности и сам " обманываться рад".
Меня тоже искалечили повторной операцией. С красивым названием "реконструктивной".


----------



## Елена163 (16 Апр 2018)

JesJon написал(а):


> В Бурденко не обращался. Тут есть один мужчина, военный, обращался. Пришел на ногах, уехал в коляске.
> Мне кажется в Бурденко полный бардак и даже обращение по знакомству не дает никакой гарантии. Сейчас выросло поколение 30-40 летних, которые ни за что не отвечают. А Бурденко это вообще блатная лавочка для своих. Они тебя изуродуют, а потом даже на порог больницы не пустят...


Вас послушать лучше сразу застрелиться. Тогда добро пожаловать за границу, хотя думаю и там бардак. Никому мы не нужны! Значит вывод один Берегите своё здоровье с молода....


----------



## JesJon (16 Апр 2018)

Елена163 написал(а):


> Вас послушать лучше сразу застрелиться. Тогда добро пожаловать за границу, хотя думаю и там бардак. Никому мы не нужны! Значит вывод один Берегите своё здоровье с молода....


Вы живете в мире, который управляется не вами. Как не береги здоровье есть много факторов на которые вы повлиять не сможете. Миллиардеров умножают на "0", президентов и диктаторов отстреливают как кроликов. Мы обычные люди нужны для того чтобы нас стричь.  Это для вас ваша жизнь бесценна. А на самом деле она имеет совершенно конкретную цену, ту шерсть которую с вас состригут хотите вы этого или нет. Вам всего лишь кажется что вы случайно попали в теперешнюю ситуацию. Нет, вы ходите по дорогам с прозрачными стенами, полом и потолком и находитесь на том уровне кормовой цепочки, которую уготовили вам родители при рождении (а им их родители).
Я например из семью люмпенов, поэтому служил в армии, работал на тяжелых работах и даже закончив институт так и остался этим самым люмпеном. Тяжелая работа, отсутствие мозгов у родителей и у меня (не у кого было ума-разума набираться) привели меня к двум операциям и теперешнему ужасному состоянию. Да я теперь много, что понял про жизнь, но реализовать эти знания не смогу. Даже если мне удастся излечиться прозрачный потолок не даст мне подняться выше того места, которое мне уготовано от рождения. Вы можете быть со мной не согласны, но суть вещей это не поменяет. По поводу заграницы там тоже самое - такие же прозрачные барьеры везде и всюду. И лоха из России они так же раскрутят как и своего - деньги не пахнут. В Европах и Америках обычные люди такой же скот для стрижки как и мы.


----------



## Елена163 (17 Апр 2018)

JesJon написал(а):


> Вы живете в мире, который управляется не вами. Как не береги здоровье есть много факторов на которые вы повлиять не сможете. Миллиардеров умножают на "0", президентов и диктаторов отстреливают как кроликов. Мы обычные люди нужны для того чтобы нас стричь.  Это для вас ваша жизнь бесценна. А на самом деле она имеет совершенно конкретную цену, ту шерсть которую с вас состригут хотите вы этого или нет. ...В Европах и Америках обычные люди такой же скот для стрижки как и мы.


Начали с одной темой закончили другой.


----------



## Baschirina (17 Апр 2018)

Елена163 написал(а):


> Вас послушать лучше сразу застрелиться.


Когда сильно , постоянно болит, когда произошло ухудшение качества жизни, когда ничего не помогает , то и такие мысли могут прийти (((


----------



## JesJon (17 Апр 2018)

Тема одна. Невозможность получения правдивой информации и следовательно адекватной помощи. При обращении к врачу вы получите не реальную картину. а только то что ему позволено вам рассказать сообществом нейрохирургов. Как говорил Греф,. Что же эта за страна будет если в ней все будут иметь доступ к реальной не препарированной информации, как можно будет управлять людьми (стадом) если они будут получать достоверную информацию, не обработанную СМИ. Как вы поведете себя если узнаете истинное положение в нейрохирургии, как вы себя поведете если узнаете, что врач вас изуродовал по халатности, а не силу объективных причин. Вы может быть махнете рукой, а другой махнет дубиной. Как то так.


Baschirina написал(а):


> Когда сильно , постоянно болит, когда произошло ухудшение качества жизни, когда ничего не помогает , то и такие мысли могут прийти (((


И приходят.


----------



## Aleks73 (17 Апр 2018)

Тему надо переименовать.
 Хирург Сергеев С.М. не имеет отношения к проблемам @JesJon, @Елена163, и .... Топик стартер после создания темы замолчал.


----------



## JesJon (17 Апр 2018)

Aleks73 написал(а):


> Тему надо переименовать.
> Хирург Сергеев С.М. не имеет отношения к проблемам @JesJon, @Елена163, и .... Топик стартер после создания темы замолчал.


Тема на форуме одна. "КТО ВИНОВАТ И ЧТО ДЕЛАТЬ". Попробуйте найти здесь хоть одну тему, в которой не отступлений - не найдете. Поэтому если сообщения в данной теме не интересуют, перестаньте следить за ней или напишите в личку инициатору и поинтересуйтесь, почему она перстала его интересовать.


----------



## Aleks73 (17 Апр 2018)

Я не правильно выразился: из темы надо перенести ваши и подобные сообщения в тему "Кто виноват и что делать". Это просьба к модераторам. А тема про хирурга Сергеева С.М. меня интересует - он мне делал операцию.


----------



## Весёлый (17 Апр 2018)

@JesJon, только мы отличаемся от тех, кто нас пытается "стричь",человеческим обликом. Не уподобляясь скотскому состоянию, в котором находятся эти существа, для которых человек является объектом получения прибыли и материальной выгоды и из этого для существа состоит весь смысл жизни.
Это, конечно, не меняет положение дел. Но, подумайте, согласились бы Вы быть таким же скотом, как эти существа и иметь такую же темную преисподнюю, вместо души? Я уверен, что нет.
Я тоже всю жизнь работал, как каторжный, что привело меня на операционный стол.
Однако, даже если в отношении нашего здоровья была сделана врачебная ошибка или намеренный вред, мы должны продолжать отстаивать свое право на жизнь.
Поверьте, каждый, кто сотворил в отношении другого человека зло, а потом еще и скрыл это, солгав и не покаявшись за это, будет отвечать самым страшным способом. В свое время.
Важно не быть этим скотом, важно быть Личностью высоких моральных принципов и иметь крепкий духовный фундамент, чтобы даже в самых трудных ситуациях оставаться Человеком
Если нам с Вами это доступно, мы уже победили и спаслись.


----------



## Tatusha (18 Апр 2018)

Тут Америку честили, но меня уровень тамошней медицины впечатлил - дочери делали операцию ( не на позвоночнике)  в Стэнфорде. В России никто даже не предлагал - живите с тем, что имеется. Операция небольшая, но хирург , как он сказал, осваивал методику - какой-то прокол   небольшой - 2 (!) года. О том, что все бесплатно по страховке, даже не упоминаю. Потому читая про здешние неудачные операции - мне просто страшно.


----------



## Дмитрийbok (18 Апр 2018)

Везде хорошо где нас нет


----------



## Доктор Ступин (19 Апр 2018)

Татьяна Жихарева написал(а):


> Тут Америку честили, но меня уровень тамошней медицины впечатлил - дочери делали операцию ( не на позвоночнике)  в Стэнфорде. В России никто даже не предлагал - живите с тем, что имеется. Операция небольшая, но хирург , как он сказал, осваивал методику - какой-то прокол   небольшой - 2 (!) года. О том, что все бесплатно по страховке, даже не упоминаю. Потому читая про здешние неудачные операции - мне просто страшно.


И сколько страховка каждый месяц?
Операция на позвоночнике или на малом тазе?
В США нет неудачных операций?
Синдром неудачных хирургических операций на позвоночнике придумали не в России.
Это прежде всего их процент неудач, и он не маленький.


----------



## Tatusha (19 Апр 2018)

Да, я ,конечно, не очень в курсе и упомянула о частном случае, и операция была не на позвоночнике и не на малом тазе - другая, но все равно - впечатлилась) А страховка долл 400 в мес - при зарплате в 7-8 тыс вроде и не так много.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (19 Апр 2018)

5-6% от зарплаты.
Это 2-4000 на российскую зарплату
30000 -40000 в год.
И у нас можно купить ДМС неплохую с операциями.
Другой вопрос качество. тут думаю мы пока не тянем.

*ЛЕЧЕНИЕ*

острого инфаркта миокарда, нестабильной стенокардией (без учета стоимости ангиопластики и стентов)

острого инфаркта миокарда, нестабильной стенокардией (в стоимость включены ангиопластика, 2 стента без лекарственного покрытия или 1 стент с лекарственным покрытием)

при фибрилляции и трепетании предсердий

артериальной гипертензией

пневмонии, бронхита

язвенной болезни желудка и двенадцатиперстной кишки

при  фибрилляции предсердий

варикозного расширение вен нижних конечностей

доброкачественной дисплазии молочной железы

болезней щитовидной железы

липомы

эндометриоза матки

гастрита и/или дуоденита
*РЕАБИЛИТАЦИЯ*

больных с ишемической болезней сердца

больных с хронической сердечной недостаточностью

больных с остенокардией I-II ф.к.л.

после артроскопии коленного сустава

после артроскопии плечевого сустава

после остеосинтеза конечностей

после пластики ахиллова сухожилия

после пластики связок коленного сустава

после пластики связок надколенника

после стабилизации плечевого сустава

после эндопротезирования суставов

при «синдроме замороженного плеча»


----------



## Ivapoisk (5 Окт 2018)

@elena2015, добрый день, 
Подскажите, как вы решили проблему? Я уже больше 20 дней как овощ и живу на обезбаливающих


----------



## Юля Денисова (21 Окт 2018)

сочувствую вам


----------



## Pavelman (13 Мар 2019)

Baschirina написал(а):


> @Елена163, действительно, не стоит обобщать. Мне ни один врач в Боткинской даже не намекнул на деньги...


Добрый день.
А кто вас опрероировать в Боткина?Меня опрероировать Бжедугов Мохамед.Чувствую в разы хуже.По результатам МРТ. Грыжа не удалена.Нерв s1 зажат, компрессия 1/3  канала.Мрт делал через месяц,полтора.Я так понимаю он кроме мягких грыж,удалять ничего не умеет.Твердые ему не по плечу.Он мне сам сказал,что в Боткина только я умею высверлтвать


----------



## Baschirina (14 Мар 2019)

@Pavelman, Горожанин Александр Вадимович - зав. нейрохирургии 19б


----------



## Natasid (14 Мар 2019)

И меня тоже Горожанин. Золотой человек, хирург замечательный.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (15 Мар 2019)

Natasid написал(а):


> И меня тоже Горожанин. Золотой человек, хирург замечательный.


А для тех кому он не помог?


----------



## Natasid (15 Мар 2019)

У меня тоже не все гладко. Но это нисколько не умаляет его качеств. Мне тоже ничем не помогло лечение у вас. И тем не менее, вы не стали после этого хуже, чем есть на самом деле. Ведь так?


----------



## Доктор Ступин (15 Мар 2019)

Natasid написал(а):


> У меня тоже не все гладко. Но это нисколько не умаляет его качеств. Мне тоже ничем не помогло лечение у вас. И тем не менее, вы не стали после этого хуже, чем есть на самом деле. Ведь так?


Вот именно!
Это я про темы где врачей делают во всем виноватых.
Каждый случай индивидуален и даже если что-то не так, не всегда в этом виноват врач.
Поэтом так хорошо, но и так мала эта тема.


----------



## Natasid (15 Мар 2019)

Просто мне есть с чем сравнить. В 68 им. Демихова меня загубили. Там врачи даже обход не всегда делают, хотя больные в неврологии очень тяжелые.Я там корчилась от боли почти три недели.Думала с ума сойду. Никому нет дела- ни врачам, ни зав. отделением. Он вообще какой-то невменяемый.У меня уже и ноги от слабости не ходили, онемение, проблемы с малым тазом-полный набор. И всем всё равно.А попав в Боткинскую, я сравнила и поняла, какой он- настоящий врач.Каждое утро с 8 обойдёт всех своих больных, осмотрит, спросит что и как. Вот это настоящее отношение. А от ошибок никто не застрахован. Как бы страшно это не звучало по отношению к врачам и пациентам.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (15 Мар 2019)

Natasid написал(а):


> Просто мне есть с чем сравнить. В 68 им. Демихова меня загубили. Там врачи даже обход не всегда делают, хотя больные в неврологии очень тяжелые.Я там корчилась от боли почти три недели.Думала с ума сойду. Никому нет дела- ни врачам, ни зав. отделением. Он вообще какой-то невменяемый.У меня уже и ноги от слабости не ходили, онемение, проблемы с малым тазом-полный набор. И всем всё равно.А попав в Боткинскую, я сравнила и поняла, какой он- настоящий врач.Каждое утро с 8 обойдёт всех своих больных, осмотрит, спросит что и как. Вот это настоящее отношение. А от ошибок никто не застрахован. Как бы страшно это не звучало по отношению к врачам и пациентам.


Очень правильное замечание.
Всегда важно отношение


----------



## Pavelman (15 Мар 2019)

Baschirina написал(а):


> @Pavelman, Горожанин Александр Вадимович - зав. нейрохирургии 19б


Кстати!На сайте отзывов про Докторов, я читал отзыв про Бжедугова.Там пациентка выложила похожую историю.Он ей в 2008 делал операцию, по ее словам, она потеряла вкус жизни и радость движения.У нее проблемы с тазовыми органами по типу задержки.


Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> Очень правильное замечание.
> Всегда важно отношение


Я считаю так.
Врачи не боги, это понятно. Кому то лечение помагает, кому то нет. НО КОГДА есть явные КОСЯКИ-ОТВЕЧАЙ!!!
Нам пациентам то что делать??? Жизнь такие специалисты портят и нам и наим родственникам и ВСЕМ окружающим. ОТВЕТСТВЕННОСТИ НИКАКОЙ. У моего знакомого в 7-й на КАШИРКЕ удалили "случайно" сустав на ноге..... Он когда вышел из наркоза был в ШОКЕ.Ничего врач практикует, в другом месте. Калечит дальше. Лично я считаю что нужен  регулирующий орган на  основе государства-который конторолировал бы этих "врачей" и разбирался в каждом конкретном случае.


----------



## Natasid (15 Мар 2019)

На все нужны силы и время. На то , чтобы разбираться с накосячившими врачами. А нам с вами хоть бы хватило сил с болячками справиться. Поэтому так.Тоже хотела на нейрохирургию 68 ой написать , нажаловаться, проверку наслать. Инвалидом ведь сделали. Но потом операция, долгое, трудное восстановление, борьба со своим плачевным состоянием. Не до них. Бог им судья.


----------



## Pavelman (15 Мар 2019)

@Natasid, согласен 100%


----------



## Доктор Ступин (15 Мар 2019)

Natasid написал(а):


> На все нужны силы и время. На то , чтобы разбираться с накосячившими врачами. А нам с вами хоть бы хватило сил с болячками справиться. Поэтому так.Тоже хотела на нейрохирургию 68 ой написать , нажаловаться, проверку наслать. Инвалидом ведь сделали. Но потом операция, долгое, трудное восстановление, борьба со своим плачевным состоянием. Не до них. Бог им судья.


Во всем мире развитого капитализма деятельность врача застрахована, правда это значительно повышает стоимость медицины, но при РАЗВИТОМ капитализме это не так страшно. Конечно самостоятельно это и у них не потянуть, а вот если застраховаться евро на 70-200 в месяц, то все оплатит страховая компания.
И при неудаче, пациент судиться не с врачом, а со страховой компанией, это если страховая компания не решит проблему досудебно.

А по ходу врачебная палата принимает решение виноват врач в данном случае или на его месте мог ошибиться и другой врач.
Если вина есть, то страховая компания может предъявить иск врачу. 
Если нет, то это страховой случай и врач не платит.

Пациент в любом случае защищен.

Но у нас-то не РАЗВИТОЙ, а РАЗВИВАЮЩИЙСЯ капитализм.
Бразилия мы!


----------



## BBK (18 Мар 2019)

Pavelman написал(а):


> Кстати!На сайте отзывов про Докторов, я читал отзыв про Бжедугова.Там пациентка выложила похожую историю.Он ей в 2008 делал операцию, по ее словам, она потеряла вкус жизни и радость движения.У нее проблемы с тазовыми органамиопо типутзадерж
> 
> Я считаю так.
> Врачи не боги, это понятно. Кому то лечение помагает, кому то нет. НО КОГДА есть явные КОСЯКИ-ОТВЕЧАЙ!!!
> Нам пациентам то что делать??? Жизнь такие специалисты портят и нам и наим родственникам и ВСЕМ окружающим. ОТВЕТСТВЕННОСТИ НИКАКОЙ. У моего знакомого в 7-й на КАШИРКЕ удалили "случайно" сустав на ноге..... Он когда вышел из наркоза был в ШОКЕ.Ничего врач практикует, в другом месте. Калечит дальше. Лично я считаю что нужен  регулирующий орган на  основе государства-который конторолировал бы этих "врачей" и разбирался в каждом конкретном случае.


Замечательное предложение создать орган контролирующий деятельность “врачей”. Но как быть с теми, кто оперирует и калечит пациентов в других странах? Меня, как и Елену 2015, изуродовал хвалёный Пекарский. Кто на него управу найдёт? Обобрать пациента до нитки - это он может, а как отвечать за свои деяния - спроса нет. Только и остаётся - писать на этом сайте, чтобы предостеречь других от этого мастера рекламы и пиара)))


----------

